# The two major tales



## Confusticated (Sep 10, 2004)

Two major lays, and narrative tales in the history of the WotJ, in fact it was to give the background information on one of the lays that Tolkien first wrote out the Sketch of the Silmarillion which he later made fuller version from.

I enjoy both, but the tale of Turin least of the two. So I vote for Beren and Luthien, and I prefer the old Tale of Tinuviel from Lost Tales in many ways.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 10, 2004)

I voted the tale Of Turin. I think is the best tale in all books of Prof. Tolkien.
There is happiness, sedness, tragedy, agony and everything a good story should have. But also the tale of Beren and Luthien is great.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 10, 2004)

The tale of Túrin is, in my opinion a lot more "epic" and more interesting. I prefer prose to poetry, in any case.


----------

